# Using A Gun Mounted Light For Home Defense



## GCBHM

Another good piece of advice. Short video.

Using A Mounted Light For Home Defense [Video] - Bearing Arms


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I strongly disagree with equipping your pistol with any sort of light.
Instead, I just as strongly suggest that you learn how properly to use a hand-held flashlight in conjunction with your pistol.

One quick illustration of what's wrong with a gun-mounted light:
You hear a noise downstairs. Someone has entered your home, and is prowling about, trying to be quiet but not succeeding.
You arm yourself with your light-bearing pistol. The intruder begins to climb the stairs toward you.
As the intruder reaches the top of the stairs, you illuminate the person with your aimed pistol...
...And find that it's your daughter, coming home late and a little tipsy from a date! And you're pointing a loaded pistol at her.

Think about it.
Rule #3: Never point a gun at anything that you're not willing to destroy.


----------



## GCBHM

I think there is a reason professionals use mounted lights now, rather than a light and a gun. Rule #3: Never point a gun at anything you're not willing to destroy is a little unrealistic given these scenarios. 

You see the intruder is your daughter, and you have a loaded pistol pointed at her AND YOU SEE THAT IT IS HER AND DONT SHOOT HER. The reason you want the light is so you can see who or what it is before you shoot. 

Or

You see the intruder is actually a burglar who also has his pistol pointed at you, but you only have your flashlight pointed at him, with your pistol safely at your side. Who do you suppose has the advantage? 

Safety is about being well educated, well trained and making good decisions while in dangerous situations. Perhaps you should actually watch the video.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

GCBHM said:


> ...Rule #3: Never point a gun at anything you're not willing to destroy is *a little unrealistic*...[emphasis added]


If you feel that one or more of the basic gun-handling rules is "unrealistic," please don't come anywhere near me.
In my way of thinking, it makes you unsafe to be around.


----------



## GCBHM

So what you're saying is that all the professionals who do not exercise this rule are also unsafe? Seems to me that in scenarios like this, where you are potentially fighting for your life, you'd want every advantage you can have, which is why professionals use mounted lights and train. 

You're experienced, Steve, and I appreciate that, but you don't know everything, and you would do well to keep up.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Seems this discussion occurs every now and then... and it seems to always cause as many opposing viewpoints as the ever popular caliber debate. My 2 cents on lights... I am by no means a tactical light guru... just sharing my knowledge (based on formal training) on the subject. Take it or leave it... simple as that.

* Weapon mounted lights are good for ENGAGING threats in certain enviorments... not good for searching, and not always a "best choice".

* Hand held lights are good for SEARCHING as you have not located the threat and it allows you to maintain muzzle discipline as you search independently with a flashlight. Most LE departments have written policies regarding the use of a weapon mounted light while searching for suspects/threats. Accidents do and have happened with weapon mounted lights... there is a time and a place, and certain techniques are utilized.

* If you use a weapon mounted light... please seek training so you can utilize it to your advantage. Use of a weapon mounted light or hand held light can show your position and where your moving to... try to avoid an ambush. Utilizing flood (outer part of beam) or the use of "strobing" are also some techniques one may want to learn as well.

* Just because tactical teams and high speed/low drag operators use them does not mean they are always a good idea for civilian use. I do think everyone who keeps a handgun in their bedroom should have a flashlight right next to it as well.

I'll add more input later if I get time, right now my son wants to play, lol.


----------



## GCBHM

I agree with this assessment. I believe in any case training is your friend, and if I suspect someone has broken into my house, I'm going to barricade, call police and wait until professional help arrives. If someone comes through my barricade I will hit them with the light, which is very likely going to spot blind them. This should (hopefully) give me enough time to identify the target to be friend/foe. I would never go looking through the house for a suspected aggressor. 

In the event of egress, I would be able to use the light for multiple purposes. In any case, for civilian use, any advantage would be a good thing, and if you're going to have a gun, you should be training scenarios. Is there a hard and fast rule? No! But to arbitrarily discount information bc it's the way you've always done it is, how shall we say, not always the best policy. Advancements in tactics are always evolving, and training to new levels of knowledge is a good thing. Situational awareness is paramount, and so is feeding your brain. It is your only defensive weapon. Everything else is merely a tool.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Continual training is a must... the techniques I used a few years ago have changed or "evolved" into what they are now. Are the techniques I used to use bad? Not necessarily... if it works, it works... but every technique has room for improvement.

It is through real life incidents (good or bad) that causes the evolution of techniques. It is in ones best interest to keep up on current techniques and/or the philosophy behind them. 

I am fortunate to be able to go the latest schools and attend the latest classes through my occupation... my philosophy is adapt/change or be left behind. Some new stuff work for some, but not every technique works for everyone due to a particular firearm, body type or skill level. One size does not fit all in the world of firearms... but solid fundamentals, continual training and education is critical to ones success in surviving a deadly force attack. Learn all you can, use what makes sense and don't use what dosen't work for you.


----------



## Smitty79

My "night stand" gun has a light. It's a very bright light. I practice "flashing" it, with the gun off target, for target identification. I don't break the rules of gun safety and I don't want to mis-handle my gun because I'm trying to hold a flashlight at the same time. BTW, while moving to a family member elsewhere in the house, I will probably have 3 flash lights on me, including the one on the gun. The other 2 will be in my pockets.


----------



## GCBHM

TAPnRACK said:


> Continual training is a must... the techniques I used a few years ago have changed or "evolved" into what they are now. Are the techniques I used to use bad? Not necessarily... if it works, it works... but every technique has room for improvement.
> 
> It is through real life incidents (good or bad) that causes the evolution of techniques. It is in ones best interest to keep up on current techniques and/or the philosophy behind them.
> 
> I am fortunate to be able to go the latest schools and attend the latest classes through my occupation... my philosophy is adapt/change or be left behind. Some new stuff work for some, but not every technique works for everyone due to a particular firearm, body type or skill level. One size does not fit all in the world of firearms... but solid fundamentals, continual training and education is critical to ones success in surviving a deadly force attack. Learn all you can, use what makes sense and don't use what dosen't work for you.


Could not agree more, TAP, which is the reason I posted this video.


----------



## GCBHM

Smitty79 said:


> My "night stand" gun has a light. It's a very bright light. I practice "flashing" it, with the gun off target, for target identification. I don't break the rules of gun safety and I don't want to mis-handle my gun because I'm trying to hold a flashlight at the same time. BTW, while moving to a family member elsewhere in the house, I will probably have 3 flash lights on me, including the one on the gun. The other 2 will be in my pockets.


Me too, Smitty. I have a Glock 17 with a mounted light in the nightstand, and my AR close by. It has no light, yet, but I also have lights throughout the house in the case I may need to egress or get to a place. If I HAVE to move I'll have a flashlight and my gun mounted light with me. Not to mention my phone in another pocket. Hopefully I won't botch it, but I'll trust it to the good Lord. My training will help in decision making, and the Good Lord will pick up the slack. I pray!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Sorry, guys, but I just will not point a gun at an as-yet-unidentified target.
If you release an unintended shot while using your gun-mounted light, there will be absolutely no opportunity to call it back.

Further, I am not a "professional." Therefore, I do not use "professional" techniques.
If the local SWAT team uses it, then it probably has very little relevance to me.

I search with an independent flashlight.
If I find something that needs to be shot, I have practiced to instantly combine the flashlight with my pistol in order to make a quick, accurate hit.


----------



## GCBHM

If that works for you, Steve, my power to you my friend. It's all about information so we can make individual decisions.


----------



## jdw68

+1 for Steve. 
I would never want to point a loaded gun at something that I didn't plan on shooting. I also question the use of the term "professional". When you dial 911 you are calling for a police officer. Some are great with guns / gun safety and some are not. However, police officers don't walk around using their guns as flashlights. They only use guns and tactical lights in special circumstances. If I hear a bump in the night and decide to investigate, I'm not pointing a gun at some unidentified person in my house!


----------



## GCBHM

jdw68 said:


> +1 for Steve.
> I would never want to point a loaded gun at something that I didn't plan on shooting. I also question the use of the term "professional". When you dial 911 you are calling for a police officer. Some are great with guns / gun safety and some are not. However, police officers don't walk around using their guns as flashlights. They only use guns and tactical lights in special circumstances. If I hear a bump in the night and decide to investigate, I'm not pointing a gun at some unidentified person in my house!


Ok.


----------



## GCBHM

How many will actually be trained and fluid enough to handle a pistol and flashlight while wandering through the house, taking it upon yourself to spot, identify and "immediately" raise your pistol to accurately fire it hitting/neutralizing an aggressor over the sound of your heart beating furiously in your ears and thumping out of your chest? 

Police officers are trained to deal with these situations as are soldiers, but as Steve pointed out, and his little plus one partner echoed, we mere civilians are not professionals. Even the pros make mistakes, so what makes anyone truly think your suggestions or recommendations are any more valid than the information put out here? In a real life threatening situation you really don't know what you'll do, so good luck with your high minded narrow minded approach to training and tactics. My guess is that you will point a gun at just about anything if you're truly scared and afraid for your life, jdw68, especially if your knowledge of what professionals do is limited to what you said above.


----------



## jdw68

GCBHM said:


> How many will actually be trained and fluid enough to handle a pistol and flashlight while wandering through the house, taking it upon yourself to spot, identify and "immediately" raise your pistol to accurately fire it hitting/neutralizing an aggressor over the sound of your heart beating furiously in your ears and thumping out of your chest?
> 
> Police officers are trained to deal with these situations as are soldiers, but as Steve pointed out, and his little plus one partner echoed, we mere civilians are not professionals. Even the pros make mistakes, so what makes anyone truly think your suggestions or recommendations are any more valid than the information put out here? In a real life threatening situation you really don't know what you'll do, so good luck with your high minded narrow minded approach to training and tactics. My guess is that you will point a gun at just about anything if you're truly scared and afraid for your life, jdw68, especially if your knowledge of what professionals do is limited to what you said above.


Many in this forum are actually trained very well. I don't mean to sound high minded or narrow minded, but rather just agreed with Steve. I also don't think that all police officers are gun experts, some are not even gun guys. Many liberals today would like only police officers to have guns and us "mere civilians" are thought of as not qualified to use guns appropriately for self defense. This simply isn't true! Many civilians have more training and more rounds down range than a fair number of the police officers that respond to 911 calls. Police officers are comprised of thousands of individuals, some are very good with guns and gun safety and some are not, and civilians are the same. In addition, if you get a good tactical flashlight, you should be able to hold it while holding your firearm with a two handed grip. However, you can start off with just the flashlight. Not hard to do at all if you practice / train. Don't mean to be rude, I just don't feel good about pointing a firearm at someone before I know who they are or what they are doing. Doesn't feel safe.


----------



## GCBHM

I certainly understand that point of view, and I can relate to it. I have investigated noises with no gun or light. I just went through the house flipping lights on bc I didn't feel threatened. Now, that I have had more training and awareness, I'm more cautious. I began to read and train both with my weapon and tactics. In any new dwelling I walk through to get a frame of mind for a barricaded defense, egress routes and tactics. The only time I was convinced someone was in my home (as an intruder) I immediately told my wife at the time to get in the bathroom and call 911, and I took my spot at the foot of my bed on the floor with a perfect view of the top of the stairs where anyone coming to where we were would have to go. From there I had a perfect line of sight with excellent cover. In fact, that was the best house for cover defense I've ever owned. 

While I do believe a lot of cops are not necessarily "experts", I would guess more are actually well trained. But I don't depend solely on LEOs for my defense. I posted this video for people to have information to consider for defense. In certain situations, it could serve to save your life if exercised properly. Why? Bc as many, if not more, civilians are completely oblivious to defense tactics, let alone training to improve survival odds. As I stated, I won't go through the house looking for an intruder. I will station myself according to the need at the time, which would depend on who is supposed to be in the house and their ability to defend themselves, and incorporate professional help. Most situations we face won't be trained killers coming to assassinate us, but there are some situations that do call for gun mounted lights in which time is of the essence. I recommend at the least considering the information. At the end of the day you have the choice as to how you employ it, if at all, but exposure to it gives you more options. Given there are a number of people new to guns on this forum, I thought it would be a good piece of info to expose them to. Hopefully everyone who chooses to take up arms also takes up training. Education, training and accountability breeds safety.


----------



## pic

If you can avoid giving away your position with a flashlight, I would recommend that choice.

I realize it's not always an option available.


----------



## GCBHM

Well true, but one thing pointed out in the video was that you know your house better than anyone, and you should be able traverse the terrain without a light. When/if you encounter a suspected intruder hit them with the light, which will probably disorient them bc their eyes will likely be acclimated to the dark. This should give you time to identify them as either a person you know or someone you need to engage. Sometimes a person you know could be someone you need to engage, but I digress. At this point giving a position away is not as important bc they probably already know you're here. At any rate, getting the advantage is paramount. I think we can all agree on that.


----------



## GCBHM

If some of you gentlemen would just watch the video instead of just responding to the subject you might understand what is actually being said here. If you use a light, you risk giving your position away regardless. Now, wrt pointing a weapon at my daughter, first my kids know to let me know they are otw home before coming home tipsy, but in the event that you are investigating a sound, the unusual noise, a bump in the night, and you're using a weapon mounted light, you don't go parading through the house with your finger on the trigger. You're effectively using the gun as a flashlight keeping your finger off the trigger, typically extended above. The point here is to educate yourself to tactics you can train with to increase your odds of survival. Safety is ALWAYS paramount! That's why we train. Don't unduly influence someone to not investigate new tactics and training bc you're old and set in your ways. Some of the old ways are the best ways, but that doesn't mean anything that contradicts the old way isn't better or unsafe.


----------



## pic

Advantage is paramount . Safety is fundamental. IMO


----------



## GCBHM

Well given the arena, yeah I'd agree, simply bc self defense isn't always "safe". By the very nature, it is explosive and dangerous, which is why the notion of "never pointing a loaded gun at something I'm not willing to destroy" is as I said, unrealistic. At the range, or under normal circumstances, of course this rule is understood. The fundamental thought process of safety being paramount is as you said "fundamental". Always be as safe as you possibly can, but in a life/death situation advantage is...well, a matter of life and death.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

GCBHM said:


> ...[If] you're using a weapon mounted light, you don't go parading through the house with your finger on the trigger...


When one is in any amount of panic at all, for instance knowing that there's an intruder in the home, things that are not programmed into one's "autopilot" will very likely go awry. Indeed, in such a situation, even one's autopilot programming can fall by the wayside.

Therefore, it is entirely likely that one will indeed parade through the house with one's finger on the trigger. It's also very likely that if one's finger is even near a trigger, an accidental, fear-mediated convulsion of the hand will send a bullet on its way.

That's why I very strongly recommend against gun-mounted lights.


----------



## GCBHM

Steve M1911A1 said:


> When one is in any amount of panic at all, for instance knowing that there's an intruder in the home, things that are not programmed into one's "autopilot" will very likely go awry. Indeed, in such a situation, even one's autopilot programming can fall by the wayside.
> 
> Therefore, it is entirely likely that one will indeed parade through the house with one's finger on the trigger. It's also very likely that if one's finger is even near a trigger, an accidental, fear-mediated convulsion of the hand will send a bullet on its way.
> 
> That's why I very strongly recommend against gun-mounted lights.


Under this premise you might think one would be better with no guns and to just call the police. To think you're any safer with a gun at your side and the other hand occupied with a flashlight in such a panic is not very astute. It's more indicative of someone trying to make a case for their personal belief stating whatever sounds more prudent to protect that personal idea than anything. The very point of training the mind through repetition is to reduce the likelihood of losing your head. Whether you choose a gun mounted light or not, if your not going to train your mind, which is the actual weapon, to use tools properly then put the tools down and call on those more willing to train to use the tools to defend you. This really isn't about guns or lights, but a personal opinion. Your right to your opinion doesn't make our opinion right. If you don't want to use a gun mounted light then don't. To each his own! But it's no more unsafe in the hands of one who has trained to use it than your choice to use your hand held flashlight with your pistol.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

GCBHM said:


> Under this premise you might think one would be better with no guns and to just call the police...


Sorry: _Reductio ad absurdum_ just doesn't work on me. Neither does imputing what I've never said (or written). Both of those forensic techniques display a poverty of real information, and the lack of a real argument.
I disagree with your basic premise-and that of the video clip-and I also disagree with your technical understanding of the matter. Further, you have openly stated that you behave in an unsafe manner when you are armed, which I cannot abide.



GCBHM said:


> To think you're any safer with a gun at your side and the other hand occupied with a flashlight in such a panic is not very astute...


My astuteness is not open to question here, since you cannot possibly know my real capabilities in both practical shooting and in forensic argument.
You have now descended into _argumentum ad hominem_, giving up further discussion of the real questions under debate in favor of a personal attack.
I do not respond well to personal attacks, so I will leave you to mutter to yourself.
I'm outta here.


----------



## GCBHM

Actually, no I never said I operate in an unsafe manner. That is something you supposed to promote your own lofty wisdom. If you don't want to use a gun mounted light then don't. It's really that simple. No one solicited your advice, and your use of large words is hilarious and silly. It is abundantly clear that you are more impressed with yourself than anyone, which is perhaps why you have chosen to accept any of this as an attack. You're certainly entitled to your opinions. So is everyone else regardless of whether or not you agree with them. I posted a video for consideration. You attacked it with your high minded and condescending opinions. Well you may keep them, sir. As if you know all. Good day.


----------



## pic

Depending on the type of trigger action. You may react differently according to the guns action.
I had a situation not to long ago where I thought I was gonna have to shoot.
I chose my 1911 as my primary, glock as a back up. 
Accuracy being the reason I chose the 1911.


----------



## GCBHM

Pic, there are all manner of situations where different tactics must and/or may be used to defend as you just stated. For anyone to presume their way is THE only way says more about them than anything. Situational awareness and training make you as safe as can be at any given time, even when the environment around you is totally unsafe. I appreciate your input.


----------



## pic

GCBHM said:


> Pic, there are all manner of situations where different tactics must and/or may be used to defend as you just stated. For anyone to presume their way is THE only way says more about them than anything. Situational awareness and training make you as safe as can be at any given time, even when the environment around you is totally unsafe. I appreciate your input.


I agree wholeheartedly with you , no doubt. 
Training is essential if not mandatory in our developmental skills.
Training does not always duplicate your situation.
Some adapt better then others to variances.


----------



## GCBHM

Very true. All we can hope for is the best in any given situation.


----------



## pic

How about a big can of mace? Lol.:smt089:smt089:smt089


----------



## TAPnRACK

^ Just make sure it's pointed in the right direction... and your fingers off the trigger until ready to spray, lol.


----------



## muckaleewarrior

We all have our own preferences. 

At first I was against having a tac light attached to a gun. Now I have a TLR3 attached to my primary home defense gun. I practice handling it as I do my other guns. I also have flashlights strategically placed in the house. If I am investigating something in the middle of the night I am first accounting for my wife and son. I don't want them in a possible line of fire whether I have the tac light on or not.


----------



## GCBHM

muckaleewarrior said:


> We all have our own preferences.
> 
> At first I was against having a tac light attached to a gun. Now I have a TLR3 attached to my primary home defense gun. I practice handling it as I do my other guns. I also have flashlights strategically placed in the house. If I am investigating something in the middle of the night I am first accounting for my wife and son. I don't want them in a possible line of fire whether I have the tac light on or not.


Muck, to be honest none of this was ever about anyone being in the line of fire. It was about submitting information for consideration. As you said, you have a light mounted on your primary home defense pistol after changing your mind on the subject, as have I. I work with it, thinking about different scenarios, walking them out slowly considering any possible scenarios I can think of. I don't think any of us want anyone we know/love in the line of fire, and I don't think any one of us would knowingly cause or bring harm to a loved one. It is reasonable to think if someone can train to use a flashlight and a gun that same person could also train to use a gun mounted light. The truth of the matter is that if someone is investigating, anyone on the other end is in the line of fire regardless of whether or not they have a gun mounted light. However, as you also stated, we all have our own preferences. I certainly have no problems with this premise, but clearly some others do. As I have said, to each his own. But if professionals use and train with tactical mounted lights, then so can I. Clearly you do. Therefore, it can be said anyone who wants to become proficient in this practice can do so, regardless of who disagrees with it. It would be nice if we could all get along, and allow others to have different points of view of things. Nevertheless, some don't seem to agree. At any rate...


----------



## Smitty79

Just stirring the pot.

White lights and lasers on your home defense gun | Gun Nuts Media


----------



## denner

'It is a capital mistake to theorize before one has data. Insensibly one begins to twist facts to suit theories, instead of theories to suit facts.'

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## GCBHM

Love the Sherlock Holmes movies. Robert Downey Jr. is quite amazing in these series.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Not only was Jeremy Brett a better Holmes than Downey, but Watson never, ever attached a light to his Webley Bulldog. :yawinkle:


----------



## GCBHM

Can you imagine the light he would have had to attach? ;-)


----------



## SailDesign

Late to this thread, but my first reaction to the title (Remember that? "Using A Gun Mounted Light For Home Defense") was that a light would not be too good for defense - much better to use the gun it's mounted on.

Now that I have amused myself, I'll leave you to the Sherlock H discussions.


----------



## Crusader4256

Interesting responses. I know my house, and I don't have any kids at home. I also don't want the intruder to have a light source to aim at.


----------



## GCBHM

Well, Crusader, to each his own as it were. That's the great thing about living in the USA. At least for now.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

SailDesign said:


> Late to this thread, but my first reaction to the title (Remember that? "Using A Gun Mounted Light For Home Defense") was that a light would not be too good for defense - much better to use the gun it's mounted on.
> 
> Now that I have amused myself, I'll leave you to the Sherlock H discussions.


Second Banana: "Would you shoot a woman with a child?"
Top Banana: "No. I'd shoot her with a gun."


----------



## borris

It Has Been recommended To Use A Can Of Wasp/Hornet Spray In The eye's It's Better Then Mace As It Can Shoot 15/20 Feet Away To Blind Your Attacker ! :smt033 So You Can Put Out There Lights ! Lights On / Lights Off Which-Witch Is Better ! Just Food For Thought .


----------



## VAMarine

That continues to be some of the worst advice I've ever heard.


----------

